# This Robot Worker Isn't Fast Enough



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

This Robot doesn't appear to be running new superfast software, defective, inefficient..... 
I couldn't shovel horse dung and sweep fast enough and now I can't stack shelves fast enough apparently. :|
If i was lazy and didn't care it wouldn't bother me but I've been trying my best so it's upsetting when I get told I'm not good enough.

As you fill the shelves you obviously end up with a stack of empty crates on a trolley, the manager came over on Saturday morning and says: 'Has somebody been and taken your empties already or *is that all you've done?*'

Any others get told **** like this?

*Can we hurry up please!

You need to get that done ASAP!

That task should only take you blah blah blah minutes!

You've got 10 minutes to get that done!
*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I've had bosses that I could never satisfy. You know in your heart that you're trying. Just keep doing what you're doing. I'm not sure how long you've been working there but perhaps you'll develop a helpful rhythm.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I did dishwashing for a few weeks and all my boss did was yell at me for being too slow. I was trying so hard, I was literally dying.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Of course it's about quantity not quality .


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

In the world that we live in today of fast information readily available at the the snap of your fingers, society has pretty much adopted that mentality for any endeavor. Everything including work, has become this "do things blazingly fast" approach.

They don't care if you are trying, they want results. Your superiors have bought into the system and rather than properly groom new employees, they want a reason to blame you for any minor problem.

It is a system of checks and balances and we lower level plebs have been left out of the loop.

Next time you get a job, just continue to do your very best and as long as you aren't intentionally trying to screw the company, **** what they think.

Most people just want someone else to blame or pick on to feel better about their pathetic, meager, existence.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

The first 2 months that I worked at my day job, I felt such pressure to work fast (mainly in maintaining the industrial supply of towels + customer service) and I hated it.
Since then, I've learned to focus solely on the task, which not only improves my time but distracts me from wondering what other ppl are thinking/ being jealous of how easy it seems for everyone else.
I wish I had something more positive to say, but if they didn't want you, they'd fire you. They are trying to motivate you, even though in an embarrassing way. At least, that's what I tell myself, lol


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> That's the sad part, discovering yet again that your best is never good enough, I've been there 5 days, had Sunday and today off.


Okay. It's been -five- days. If your superiors expect you to be an expert, perhaps their vision is off. In the initial period, accuracy should be the most important piece. Speed will come in time. Rushing through things in the first week is not a setup for success. I'm sure you'll develop a rhythm as time progresses. Five days is simply not enough time to assess.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> That's what I thought, three of us started last week, all long term unemployed with mental issues and this was supposed to be supported, gently gently reintroduction back into the workplace :|


If this is a supported program and you have a Case Manager, maybe this is a good topic to discuss. Otherwise, I'd continue to work as you're doing (aiming for accuracy) and be confident that speed will develop steadily.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The worst thing about this is that you have no choice but to keep your mouth shut and grit your teeth and get on with it. If someone spoke like that to me I would want to hurl abuse at them, but that would just get you fired. It seems that this programme that you are a part of made a really poor choice in choosing this particular supermarket for you guys. Surely they must have told your bosses about your mental health issues and they still treat you like this?

The worst thing is that all supermarket chains here in this country claim that they do a lot for the local community. :no

If you don't mind me asking, what chain do you work for? Sainsbury's, Tesco, Asda, Morrisons etc?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah pretty much, no one is ever fast enough in inventory/stocking/warehouse.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was moved to the dept I'm in now, I was always told that I needed to speed up my productivity almost everyday. So I sped up my productivity and they don't bother me about it anymore. Although I do miss the old dept because it was such a cakewalk.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn.. Sorry to hear about this.

Even in the medical field, it's all about "Productivity". In one facility named Kaiser, we were given 20 min. time slots for each patient. That was including:

1 calling from the waiting room, 
2 asking their history, 
3 getting them undressed 
4 do their exam, 
5 and paper work.

If we weren't fast enough the agency/facility has what is known as an "At Will" policy. Which means, they can fire you on the spot. 

If the patient complained that they "felt rushed" - the management blamed it on the person saying "Well, they should take their time with their patients. Our focus is patient care!"

:blank

It's all about that bonus for those high end executives. Thus, as someone posted - it's quantity over quality.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

that carries over to all my firings, too

Best stuff I ever did was because the boss couldn't or didn't want to; they all want elites.

I'm the one who asks questions when in a quandary: 'shall I do this or that?' when I can to either, or different. Instead of choosing by myself, see the value of agreeing


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive only had 2 jobs so far and both were too much pressure for me time wise. These so called "targets" are not achievable and only exist to **** with you. I was even told by a line manager that you wont achieve the targets but they are there to motivate you. FUFUFUFUFUFUFU.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

It sounds like you work as a stocker? I did that once and it was easily the worst and most stressful job experience I've ever had, and I've worked some crappy jobs! My supervisors were so mean and petty. When they finally let me go it was such a relief. I don't know who thrives in that environment.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

twistedlogic89 said:


> I don't know who thrives in that environment.


I do.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> This Robot doesn't appear to be running new superfast software, defective, inefficient.....
> I couldn't shovel horse dung and sweep fast enough and now I can't stack shelves fast enough apparently. :|
> If i was lazy and didn't care it wouldn't bother me but I've been trying my best so it's upsetting when I get told I'm not good enough.
> 
> ...


That is buttering up his psyche so he can go crank one out in the bathroom for 25 minutes and feel 'productive'.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you perhaps get rid of the empty crates yourself? Or put them in someone else's aisle? I mean,there's got to be some way to pull the wool over their eyes,make it look like you're further ahead than you are...


----------

